# San Diego Super Yeast



## alfadog (5/12/11)

I have tried two brews with the so called super yeast but have yet to see the super powers! 

I have noticed it takes about a week to ferment out, yet not 4 days as the guy at QHBC had proclaimed, is my fridge lined with kryptonite of some kind or is this what others have found?


----------



## tallie (6/12/11)

Sounds like I've had a similar experience to yours. More details in this thread.

Cheers,
tallie


----------

